# interface ADC0804 puerto paralelo



## kingpromaker (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola que tal, tengo un ADC0804 con señales analogicas de 0 a 5 volts
en la salida del ADC, me aparece una señal de 8bits en digital, a la salida del convertidor
como hago que esos 8bits cambien, por medio del arreglo de resistencias y capacitor, para cambiarlo por 5bits compatible para el puerto paralelo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

kingpromaker dijo:


> Hola que tal, tengo un ADC0804 con señales analogicas de 0 a 5 volts
> en la salida del ADC, me aparece una señal de 8bits en digital, a la salida del convertidor
> _*como hago que esos 8bits cambien, por medio del arreglo de resistencias y capacitor, para cambiarlo por 5bits compatible para el puerto paralelo*_



Con *"Solo"* resistencias y capacitores *"NO puedes"*

Averigua por IC´s convertidor paralelo-serie


----------



## miguelus (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenas tardes kingpromaker.
Te recuerdo que el Puerto Paralelo trabaja con 8 Bits por lo que no necesitas hacer ningún tipo de conversión.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes kingpromaker.
> Te recuerdo que el Puerto Paralelo trabaja con 8 Bits por lo que no necesitas hacer ningún tipo de conversión.
> 
> Sal U2



Si, pero no de entrada


----------



## miguelus (Jun 7, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, pero no de entrada





Buenas noches.

No pretendo entrar en polémicas ya que no conducen a ninguna parte.

EI bit 5 PCD (Parallel Control Direction) del registro de control permite que
el puerto de datos se comporte como un puerto bidireccional verdadero, lo
que significa que se pueden realizar operaciones de lectura de datos sobre
dichas líneas.
Un "0" Iógico en este bit implica que el puerto de datos esté en modo salida
(escritura); un "1" lógico quiere decir que el puerto funciona en modo entrada
(lectura).
Bit 5 a "0" = Salida de datos (Escritura)
Bit 5 a "1" = Entrada de datos (Lectura)
Hoy en día, y desde hace muchos años, todos los PC que incorporan Puerto Paralelo incluyen la opción de configurarlo en el Setup de la BIOS en modo EPP/ECP.
Con esta opción y mediante el uso de la DLL apropiada, por ejemplo IO.DLL*, podemos escribir y leer en el Puerto Paralelo.
Un ejemplo de esta forma de funcionar eran los antiguos Scaner que se conectaban al Puerto Paralelo, realizaban la lectura configurando el PP como entrada de datos de 8 Bits.

* IO.DLL es una libreria Freware que nos permite controlar el Puerto Paralelo.

Sal U2


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 7, 2012)

Otra posibilidad es poner a la salida del ADC un registro de desplazamiento de 8 bits (74LS164N) y de este a una de las entradas del registro de estado y leer dicho registro, todo dependerá del proyecto.

.-


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 7, 2012)

Entonces esto si funciona


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2012)

Revisa tu puerto paralelo, muchos son bidireccionales.


----------



## kingpromaker (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, gracias, checare todo eso


----------

